# First Bomb being prepared



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

*Max*: He's got a boo boo on his head. I think I should kiss it.
*Sam*: Watch it, Mister Sticky! Don't let him get his mouth so close to your face!
*Max*: Maybe he needs a transfusion, Sam. LET'S GO GET SOME BLOOD!

T - 3 days until liftoff ( only cause usps wont open until tuesday).


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

congrats on your first bomb! Welcome to the slippery slope that is bombing.

can't wait to see the destruction.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cool...another SoCal guy...good job on bomb #1


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Congrats on your first bomb, but I know who you are.....


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Congrats on your first bomb, but I know who you are.....


you really are a genius mouse... damnit!! Had to change my name to put a little theatrics in my packages!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> you really are a genius mouse... damnit!! Had to change my name to put a little theatrics in my packages!


Fully understand that...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Me: "Is it just me,or are there just too many dialogue threads with cartoon animals going on here?"

Herfabomber voice: "I know what you mean.There are some really demented people in this community. I love it,myself"

Me: "You would love it.It just gives you more people to destroy.You're probably gonna bomb the shit out of this cartoon bunny."

Herfabomber voice: "Well,Duhhhhhhhhh....but let's see how much damage this bomb of his does before we decide how much property we want to destroy."

Me: "You're insane..you know that,right?"

Herfabomber voice: "Yup,and you're talking to me right now..how sane does that make you?"

Me: "I see your point."


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Me: "Is it just me,or are there just too many dialogue threads with cartoon animals going on here?"


Not sure if I started a trend, or if I just gave people permission to unleash their inner voices...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I dunno if it's a permission thing....it's probably more of a fashion trend,like cargo pants or skullys...so just consider yerself the Calvin Klein of insanity if that gives you any solace.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Me: "Is it just me,or are there just too many dialogue threads with cartoon animals going on here?"
> 
> Herfabomber voice: "I know what you mean.There are some really demented people in this community. I love it,myself"
> 
> ...





ouirknotamuzd said:


> I dunno if it's a permission thing....it's probably more of a fashion trend,like cargo pants or skullys...so just consider yerself the Calvin Klein of insanity if that gives you any solace.


LMAO!


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

you cant have max without sam! I wonder if people actually know waht sam and max is...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I dunno if it's a permission thing....it's probably more of a fashion trend,like cargo pants or skullys...so just consider yerself the Calvin Klein of insanity if that gives you any solace.


As long as I'm not the members only of insanity...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

MaxTheBunny said:


> you cant have max without sam! I wonder if people actually know waht sam and max is...


One of my favorite games growing up - although haven't played the newer 3D releases. 
:nod:


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

1 day left. 10 in the chamber


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> 1 day left. 10 in the chamber


OK, now we are interested...


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

patience mouse!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> 1 day left. 10 in the chamber


Can't wait to see how this turns out opcorn:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> patience mouse!


*Pinky:* He doesn't know the word...


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Since when did Puff become a role-playing cigar forum?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> As long as I'm not the members only of insanity...


perish the thought..I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy....

wait a sec....you are my worst enemy...still wouldn't wish it on you.

would you settle for the Old Navy of Insanity?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> Since when did Puff become a role-playing cigar forum?


I blame it on the avatars....and The View....then again,I blame all of society's evils on The View.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Bombs away 

0310 3490 0000 2359 xxxx

Got all 10 to fit in a small box. Small box = big boom


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> wait a sec....you are my worst enemy...


That's right, I am... And somehow a ZK brother too...



ouirknotamuzd said:


> would you settle for the Old Navy of Insanity?


Works for me, they are everywhere and have lots in stock....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wallbright said:


> Since when did Puff become a role-playing cigar forum?


*Me:* Since Ian took on the persona of the Brain back when he...

*Zombie Ninja:* Shut _up_, stupid, don't tell him anything.

*Me:* I'm just trying to be helpful!

*Zombie Ninja:* You wanna be _helpful_? Then get your butt over here and _help _me load this box with cigars. This box ain't gonna load itself, and my arm is just a hanging peice of torn flesh...


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *Me:* Since Ian took on the persona of the Brain back when he...
> 
> *Zombie Ninja:* Shut _up_, stupid, don't tell him anything.
> 
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Bombing is a great time, just sent my first two. The anticipation is what kills me. Good luck with yours and I hope your mailbox is separate from your home.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

zenom said:


> Bombing is a great time, just sent my first two. The anticipation is what kills me. Good luck with yours and I hope your mailbox is separate from your home.


Hit em hard


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

zenom said:


> Bombing is a great time, just sent my first two. The anticipation is what kills me. Good luck with yours and I hope your mailbox is separate from your home.


like that makes a difference.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> like that makes a difference.


Helps with home renovation. Of course if you hate your front room attach the mailbox next to the front door.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

good idea.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> good idea.


Oh crap. You are soooooo screwed, Zenom!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I blame it on the avatars....and The View....then again,*I blame all of society's evils on The View*.


With good reason too, Pete


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I think there are a few people on here having a conversation with themselves and can't get a word in edgewise.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Hmmm this should have landed yesterday. Better check my tracking when I get home


----------

